# Pipedream Sirius S5 Sizing Help.



## MAJ88 (11 mo ago)

I have decided to purchase the Sirius S5 frame 

Anyone with similar height as me (172cm)(5.64 ft) with and 82cm inseam?


Pipedream suggests the Long,which looks very long on paper.


Cant decide between the Longish or Long,I cant really compare to what I'm riding now as its outdated geo.
I appreciate your help

Cheers


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't have one, but I was considering it. It looks long because it has a long reach, but it also has a very short stack height. Most likely, you'll raise that bar to a reasonable hieght, bring the reach back a bit. 

It also has a very steep seat tube, which will keep the seated position in check. I'm 174cm tall and I like to size down for a more compact, flickable bike, and I can see how the medium size would fit me.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm 5'11" and riding a Long with a very short stem. I could probably ride a Longer, but I wouldn't enjoy it as much.


----------



## tols (Jun 24, 2014)

I’m 179cm and longer with 50mm stem is perfect for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

